# Date for your diaries - 19th July 2008



## Rammy (19 Jun 2007)

Hit The North - 12 Hour Enduro Race

What started out as a bit of a moan between a few Manchester based mountain bikers has morphed into a race.

Hit The North will take place on July 19th 2008 (subject to getting all the paperwork tidied up - but we are progressing nicely with everyone involved).

We have…

• An 8.4 mile loop with woodland single track, the biggest bomb hole in Christendom, very fast bits, a tunnel, some tarmac (you will be grateful after a few hours), a water splash, bridges, some cobbles to test your fillings and over 1000 ft of climbing to test your legs. Basically a bit of everything, all of which can be ridden in bad weather.


We also have…

• A campsite.

• Proper loos that flush.

• Showers that aren't minging.

• Excellent catering.

• Chip timing.

• Live pictures of the bomb hole beamed back to screens in the campsite (technology permitting)

• A DJ to play tunes at the after race party.

• All of the obvious stuff such as marshals, first aid, insurance etc...

And all only 10 minutes from junction 17 of the M60 in North Manchester.
Categories will be teams of 4, pairs and solo. Race time will be 10:00 am to 10:00 pm.
All proceeds will be donated to the Leeds Children's Heart Fund.
Any one fancy it?

Also if you want to get involved in any sort of capacity or even become a sponsor get in touch.


----------



## stephec (6 Jul 2007)

Where exactly is this? I live in Walkden so it sounds as if it's just round the corner from me.


----------



## Kirstie (9 Jul 2007)

Yes I'm up for this. It will be nice to race near my home town (Bury, Lancs), and I can get my whole family out to cheer me on!
Where are you holding the race? Sounds like it's in Heaton Park or something like that (my family used to look after the golf course there 100 years ago...)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jul 2007)

Bollocks, I will be in Japan - otherwise I would have made sure to get my new machine built up for it... I hope it goes well, because I'd like there to be a next time.


----------



## trio25 (16 Jul 2007)

I'd be up for this as it is on my doorstep. Might be tempted to try solo as I'll be a little fitter hopefully next year.


----------



## Rammy (16 Aug 2007)

Further to queries so far: The race HQ will hopefully be at Giants Seat Scout Camp, just off Ringley Road and utilises the trails around and about. There will be a proper website going live hopefully in a while with all the details on it and on-line entry. We are in the final throws of number crunching and penny counting to make sure we are not left with massive debts!
Full details will be soon here, but meanwhile, they will be posted on our site, vlaevents as and when I get them!


----------



## VLA Events (19 Jan 2008)

*Entry has gone Live:*

Hello, please visit http://www.hitthenorth.net for entry details and on-line entry available. The race is based at Giants Seat, and we have a supporting off road duathlon as well. Check it out sooner rather than later as entry is limited to 500


----------

